# air bubbles in fuel filter



## cindy (Aug 24, 2004)

Help...I can't seem to get the old bug running.....New fuel pump...but the fuel filter is filled with air bubbles..what am I doing wrong?
1969 VW beetle


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: air bubbles in fuel filter (cindy)*

Bubbles don't mean there is something wrong. Was all well before the fuel pump was replaced? did you do anything else?
There are a number of gaskets around the fuel pump stand/spacer. Were these distrubed?
And... is it possible that you hooked up the fuel lines wrong?







If you did this the pump would try and pump any fuel from the carb back to the tank...


----------



## cindy (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: air bubbles in fuel filter (tantalus)*

The car was running fine...and then it sat as we did some floor pan work. When we went to start it after a month or 2 the fuel filter was dry and it wouldn't start. We assumed that the fuel pump had died. Ordered a new fuel pump...replaced that the filter and the hoses. We can get it to sart by putting gas in the filter and carb. but the filter bubbles then dries up and the car stalls...also the car cuts out when I hit the gas pedal...any clue? I am new to this....last time I had a bug ..I paid someone to fix it as it was my only car...now I have a bug for fun (or frustration) Thanks..Cindy


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: air bubbles in fuel filter (cindy)*

If when you replaced the fuel pump and put the fuel lines back is is possible that you reversed them? 
It is also possible that the pan work damaged the fuel line that goes thru the tunnel.


----------



## cindy (Aug 24, 2004)

we didnt get near the tunnel...we are thinking that perhaps we aren't getting gas to the fuel pump?


----------



## cindy (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (cindy)*

The hose that is in the back and is horizontzl comes from the tank and the hose in the top ...front goes to the carb......right?


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (cindy)*









I asked aroud some, no body here can remember which hose goes where, all the beetles are away for the moment.


----------



## cindy (Aug 24, 2004)

Got it started by using an alternate fuel source...so the problem is from the tank back to the engine...I think I'll pull the tank and check the screen.


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (cindy)*

Well, that good. It will give you a chance to replace the short length of hose that connects the fuel tank to the fuel line.
One trick that you might try befor you remove the tank is to blow air into the fuel line from the engine compartment. If there is some sort of clog in the tank this may clear it for a while. Sooner or latter it will come back. But at least you will know what it is.


----------

